# Cluster Updated Design



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I finally finished this little project today and thought I'd share. I've never liked the stock TT gauge face design and wanted to update it with a more sporty look ever since I bought my car. Earlier this year I bought a spare gauge face and scanned it. Redid the artwork so it was more in line with the current Audi clusters. I had it printed and illuminated using EL film since the stock LED backlighting wouldn't be able to illuminate the red rings and logos. I've been running the gauge faces for awhile now but wasn't feeling the stock needles so I swapped them for Mk4 needles. Sorry for the phone pics. :beer:


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

This is awesome. I think you should do a DIY :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Looks nice. The number font doesn't bother me, but I'm digging the Mk4 needles. I have a spare Mk4 cluster, hmmmm......


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I like that a lot, can you go through some steps/details of the actual production of the overlay? Always been interested in custom gauges :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Well done. Subtle...except for the airbag light. 

(Posting a DIY is a must else we will all return :laugh: and trash the effort.)


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice job James :thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

YEah man, that looks great. You ready to crank out a few sets for your boys ? opcorn:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> YEah man, that looks great. You ready to crank out a few sets for your boys ? opcorn:


What he said :thumbup:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks really awesome man!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks! :beer:

I've been making gauge faces for Corrados, Mk3's, and Nissan Z32's for awhile now so I was able to get my supplier to print out a one off test part for this design. To have something that looks and works like the factory face its not something you can get printed easily unfortunately. This is done through both a printing and laser process. 

I took the scan of the original into Illustrator and traced out the gauge face with all of the details exactly the same. You could also use Corel Draw since its a similar program. I had most of the warning icons that a friend who worked at Nissan gave me years ago but had to make up a few that Audi uses. It took some tedious work to get all of the separation for the rings that the hash marks sit on because for printing there needs to be enough separation between everything.

The Mk4 needles are a bit of a pita to remove. The stems are long and the needles take some work to get them off. The temp and fuel needles feel like you are going to break something and feels sketchy. Unfortunately the Mk4 needles are not a direct fit as I had hoped. The speedo and tach need to be drilled slightly bigger which is easy. You need a pin set and 3/64 drill bit. The temp and fuel need the stems swapped. The TT stems have rest pins on them to control their movement and the hole is smaller then the Mk4 needles. I had to take the TT needles apart and cut the stems off. Then cut the stems off the Mk4 needles to glue the TT stems on. CA glue works great. 


If there is enough interest I can get more printed. The V6 logo could be replaced with something else or nothing there at all.

That airbag light has been on for way too long. I need to take the passenger door apart to sort it out... :banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> Thanks! :beer:
> 
> I've been making gauge faces for Corrados, Mk3's, and Nissan Z32's for awhile now so I was able to get my supplier to print out a one off test part for this design. To have something that looks and works like the factory face its not something you can get printed easily unfortunately. This is done through both a printing and laser process.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a hell of a project. Came out great though. Id be down for a set minus the TT and VR6 logo. Im sure others would jump on board too.


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Great work. They look really nice! Factory +. I could use one without the CEL light. :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks great dude!! I was wondering how the project was turning out just a couple days ago.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm interested, if I could get one w/o either logo but _with _red hatch marks at each number I would buy a face guaranteed (still white small marks and numbers) :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome work dude. Would love one as well but I'm in KM/H...


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

sign me up, Sounds like this can be massive, Can you full fill orders if it comes down to it?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

You get an A for dedication, that looks like a lot of good work right there man.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

I take a set with the TT logo


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Alec's TT said:


> I take a set with the TT logo


:thumbup: Same here


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

thormx353 said:


> :thumbup: Same here


Thirded


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Deceitful said:


> Thirded


Fourthed


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Fourthed


The proposal has been fourthed.

All in favor? :wave:


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd would also be down for a set minus the V6 logo. Great work!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> YEah man, that looks great. You ready to crank out a few sets for your boys ? opcorn:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

ezlnh8u said:


> sign me up, Sounds like this can be massive, Can you full fill orders if it comes down to it?


It wouldn't be a problem. In the last year and a half I've sold well over 200 sets of gauge faces for various cars. 

There are two different versions that use different methods of production. One is more expensive but offers more flexibility with variations. So you can have some with say the TT logo and some without. Or offer versions in km/h or other subtle difference. Not all have to be the exact same. The white illumination is not a true white but a very light blue. The other production method is less expensive but does require minimum parts requirements of 50 parts and they all have to be the same. Only the illumination color can vary. The white illumination is a true white. 

The one I have in my car is the first version. It photographs more white then it really is. It doesn't bother most people but personally I do wish it was a true white. The quality is really nice though and the finish looks very OE.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Gotta be true white :/


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Let me see if that supplier will wave the 50 part minimum....


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

A sample is being made this week in true white illumination without the logos. I post up pics once it arrives. The supplier will make less then 50 but the cost is a little higher.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> A sample is being made this week in true white illumination without the logos. I post up pics once it arrives. The supplier will make less then 50 but the cost is a little higher.


Hell yeah!


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Any update? I need an excuse to tear my cluster apart and remove the immo led :laugh:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Still waiting for the sample. Unfortunately my supplier went on a week long holiday last week. They said it will be done this week and shipped. Once I get it I'll post up pics. They make a nice true white illumination.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sample has been shipped to me. I should have it the beginning of the week. I'll post detailed pictures of the faces once it arrives.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

You have any photos with the stock TT needles  I need an excuse to pull my cluster for a rebuild.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Sample just arrived. Came out nice. If enough ppl are interested I'll get pricing. :beer:




Some pics with the stock needles as requested.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Pricing please!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

James, we need some TT shirts


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Put me down for one. It sucks that everyone voted of the TT logo. I really like it there.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Put me down for one. It sucks that everyone voted of the TT logo. I really like it there.


The TT logo did look nice :beer:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

+1 for price? And they obviously wont say v6?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Let me double check but my supplier did say before it was possible to do them with and without the TT logo. Maybe instead of V6 we could put the 20V logo or Quattro or Turbo logo? Or leave that side blank. 

Here is a pic of the sample illuminated. The inner rings on my original didn't illuminate but on the sample they do. At first I didn't like that they were illuminated but its growing on me. 
This is a very true white. No blue at all.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Pricing for the gauge face set with power supply including shipping in the US would be $99. This does not include the Mk4 needles. Detailed instructions with pics too. *


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Will the TT logo be an option? I'm ready to send payment either way.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes the TT logo is available as a option.


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

How long before these are avalible?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd like to see the stock face with a white or light silver background instead of black. With red type face, possible?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Converted2VW said:


> I'd like to see the stock face with a white or light silver background instead of black. With red type face, possible?


Anything is possible but I'm only make one version sorry.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Sign me up for one, too. Tnx


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> Let me double check but my supplier did say before it was possible to do them with and without the TT logo. Maybe instead of V6 we could put the 20V logo or Quattro or Turbo logo? Or leave that side blank.
> 
> Here is a pic of the sample illuminated. The inner rings on my original didn't illuminate but on the sample they do. At first I didn't like that they were illuminated but its growing on me.
> This is a very true white. No blue at all.


Came out great man :thumbup:


----------



## jmv9261989 (May 5, 2009)

How can i order one with only the TT logo on it


----------



## TTazRS (Feb 1, 2012)

*x2*

:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

jmv9261989 said:


> How can i order one with only the TT logo on it


http://www.spoonfedtuning.com/products/audi-tt-mk1-illuminated-gauge-faces


Use his site, in the addition info box, request the TT logo. :thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd be in if they didn't have the illuminated inner ring as the original set posted.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I'd be in if they didn't have the illuminated inner ring as the original set posted.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

The inner ring won't be illuminated. I ordered half with the TT logo and half without. Production time will take one week and shipping takes about 3 days. Option for with or without the logo are available now.:beer:


----------



## tomstt (Nov 17, 2010)

It wuld be nice if there was a option for the gauge to redline at 8k.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

tomstt said:


> It wuld be nice if there was a option for the gauge to redline at 8k.



Unfortunately a whole new mold needs to be made for changes like that and it starts to get too expensive to have so many options. When we did the Corrado gauge faces things got way out of control with having too many options and I vowed to never do that again. Right now we have two options to have the TT logo or without it. We might do a metric version and that would be it for now. Sorry.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm about to place the order for the faces. Trying to decide to include the TT logo or not. It requires two molds to have the option of having both which costs more money. I would like to have a metric/kmh speedo version and use the money for a 2nd mold for that instead. Is it going to be a deal breaker for people if they all say TT or if they don't say TT?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> I'm about to place the order for the faces. Trying to decide to include the TT logo or not. It requires two molds to have the option of having both which costs more money. I would like to have a metric/kmh speedo version and use the money for a 2nd mold for that instead. Is it going to be a deal breaker for people if they all say TT or if they don't say TT?


Meh, the TT logo isnt worth the extra cost/hassle if you ask me. Plain is the way to go.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Gauge faces finally arrived on Christmas Eve! I'll post up pics of the final product tomorrow night along with link to buy. There will be special pricing for Vortex members too. :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> Gauge faces finally arrived on Christmas Eve! I'll post up pics of the final product tomorrow night along with link to buy. There will be special pricing for Vortex members too. :beer:


Sweeet! Any idea on price?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Normal price is $99+shipping but there is a discount code for Vortex members that knocks $24 off that price. So its $75+shipping. The discount code is Vortex. Just enter it at checkout to get the discounted price. They only come in white illumination. Includes the power supply and installation instructions. There are plenty in stock since I had to order a lot in order for the supplier to make them. They ended up requiring a minimum quantity... :beer: 

http://www.spoonfedtuning.com/collections/audi-tt-mk1/products/audi-tt-mk1-illuminated-gauge-faces


----------

